# New My Verizon app that works with LTE!



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

Here is a MyVerizon APK that works with the thunderbolt, and other LTE Devices. Enjoy and let us know how it works.

Download

MultiUpload Mirror


----------



## trsohmers (Jun 7, 2011)

Still waiting for a My Verizon for 3.1 tablets... I hate having to log into My Verizon through the browser to find out I've used 90% of my 3GB usage per month.


----------



## Jrocker23 (Jun 10, 2011)

One question, is this a modded apk or is it from verizon and maybe the mr2 or something?

Just curious


----------



## Steady Hawkin (Jun 8, 2011)

trsohmers said:


> Still waiting for a My Verizon for 3.1 tablets... I hate having to log into My Verizon through the browser to find out I've used 90% of my 3GB usage per month.


Agreed, I'm surprised we have not gotten one yet.


----------



## Grillrd (Jun 6, 2011)

Didn't work for me...logged in...forced update from market..."requires verizon login client" error after update

Edit: I am running gummycharged on the charge


----------



## detox246 (Jun 8, 2011)

worked great for me running bamf sense3 preview3 with new radio


----------



## Droid-Xer (Jun 7, 2011)

Steady Hawkin said:


> Agreed, I'm surprised we have not gotten one yet.


Its weird cuz some people have it even after the 3.1 update. I pulled the apk from my x and it works.


----------



## 1techydude (Jun 7, 2011)

Thanks for this. Working great on my TB running bas Bamf Remix.


----------



## Dbagjones (Jun 6, 2011)

Awesome, worked on my TB running Das Bamf 1.7nte


----------



## crash1781 (Jun 6, 2011)

THX! Maybe now i can get my bill paid on time. T-Bolt running Das Bamf 2.0-5 beta


----------



## mfk dgaf (Jun 9, 2011)

I'm running CM7 RC0.3 and does not work. I get a message saying "System Maintenance. Please try again Later". Anyone running CM 7 RC 0.3 get the same thing?


----------



## Brian (Jun 7, 2011)

Running BAMF 1.7 and it is working perfect. The modded one wasn't updating my data usage, but this one seems to be. Thanks! (WHERE IS THE THANKS BUTTON!! haha)


----------



## abn75 (Jun 11, 2011)

Yeah im using the app on my bolt, and its working perfectly


----------



## Grand Prix (Jun 11, 2011)

The official app was included in the Mr2, we didn't take it out of Eaton and it works really really well. This is the same app. For those on cyanogenmod I will try to find a workaround for you.


----------



## luniz7 (Jun 9, 2011)

Grand Prix said:


> The official app was included in the Mr2, we didn't take it out of Eaton and it works really really well. This is the same app. For those on cyanogenmod I will try to find a workaround for you.


Did you find a work around? Miss having this....


----------



## luniz7 (Jun 9, 2011)

Oops double post

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## stolenphot0 (Jun 20, 2011)

thanks, I was looking on the Market for this today, wondering if something was wrong with my phone.


----------



## bretth18 (Jun 13, 2011)

runs well on droid charge


----------



## ViperZ28 (Jul 28, 2011)

Looking for this as well to work with CM7 RC1.3


----------



## luniz7 (Jun 9, 2011)

"mcarr said:


> Looking for this as well to work with CM7 RC1.3


Yea I'm thinking nobody really cares if this works or not anymore


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

luniz7 said:


> Yea I'm thinking nobody really cares if this works or not anymore


I do lol but I'm not a dev so I can't solve the problem.

Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod 7 using the Tapatalk app.


----------



## Aquarius169 (Aug 8, 2011)

Does not work on Tb I installed it and it says update from market running gingeritis 3d v1.9 vllll..please fix


----------



## Aquarius169 (Aug 8, 2011)

gingeritis 3d v1.0 vlll on thunderbolt does not work please fix


----------

